# Quels logiciels pour Mac OS8.5 ?



## Xitag (26 Avril 2007)

Bonjour !

Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un PowerMac 7200/90, avec je crois 64mo de RAM (ou peut on v&#233;rifier ?). Pour la petite histoire il a r&#233;sister a un incendie ! Il &#233;tait tout noir, j'ai du le d&#233;monter est laver sa coque. Pour l'&#233;cran et le clavier je laisse tomber, je pense plut&#244;t m'en procurer des propres.

Il y a dessus Mac OS 8.5, je ne me rend pas compte de la vitesse de la machine par rapport au syst&#232;me, mais l'os est assez long &#224; d&#233;marrer.

Bref 

J'aimerais installer sur cette machine tout les logiciels indispensables dans leurs derni&#232;res version ! (si possible gratuit, sinon payant ^^)

 Traitement de texte (clarisworks 4 est pr&#233; install&#233;, mais il me parait archa&#239;que)
 Visualiseur d'image
 Quicktime
 Itunes (plutot un player plus l&#233;g&#233
 Navigateur Internet (icab?)
Email
 etc
C'est pour cela que j'ai besoins de vos lumi&#232;res ^^

J'aimerais aussi si possible install&#233; mac os 9.1/9.2 mais j'ai des doutes affin de disposer de programmes plus r&#233;cent, mais je doute de la rapidit&#233; de la machine.



PS : je suis sous Windows XP, j'ai voulu graver un CDRW avec le .sit d'icab, mais le mac ne reconnait pas le CD (le lecteur marche pour les cd audio grav&#233; sur des cdr). Y a t'il une m&#233;thode fiable ?

Ps2 : par rapport au r&#233;seau ? y a t'il une int&#233;rop&#233;rabilit&#233; possible entre XP et OS8 ?

PS 3 : J'aimerais &#233;galement connaitre les logiciels indispensable pour OS9 &#233;galement, si ils sont diff&#233;rend de ceux pour os8.


* Merci d'avance !*


----------



## Invité (27 Avril 2007)

Il passe en 9.1 sans problèmes.
Ou tu pourras avoir une version de QT pas trop vieille.
Je ne crois pas qu'il sache lire les cdrw. Essaye toujours de graver au format iso9660 ça ira peut-être mieux (sous-réserve quand même)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Il passe en 9.1 sans problèmes.
> Ou tu pourras avoir une version de QT pas trop vieille.
> Je ne crois pas qu'il sache lire les cdrw. Essaye toujours de graver au format iso9660 ça ira peut-être mieux (sous-réserve quand même)



Hum, 9.1 sans problème ... Sauf que 64 Mo de Ram en 9.1, c'est très très limite. Moi, je me contenterais d'un 8.6.

Pour les CD-RW, tout dépend du lecteur. S'il est d'origine (4x ou 8x), c'est sûr, c'est non, s'il a été remplacé par un 24x, il peut les lire, si c'est par un 12x, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Xitag (27 Avril 2007)

Merci de vos conseil, en effet c'est le lecteur d'origine.
Je testerai donc sur un cdr une foi qu'il sera un peu plus rempli.

Quel est le minimum en mémoire pour 9.1 ? car j'ai la possibilité de récupérer un autre 7200. Je pense en garder un en 8.6 pour en faire dont a une école ou autre, et garder le plus puissant pour donner a un membre de ma famille ne voulant faire que du traitement de texte.

Avait vous des logiels a me conseiller ?
Mail, traitement de texte par trop archaique ?


merci de vos réponses


----------



## Invité (27 Avril 2007)

Il serait effectivement judicieux, comme le fait remarquer Pascal 77, de pouvoir rajouter de la m&#233;moire (au moins une autre barrette de 64Mo) pour que ton 9.1 ne rame pas trop.
M&#234;me avec 64Mo, il tournera. Mais l'impression de lourdeur sera vraiment &#233;vidente.

Perso pour le Web, j'utilise Mozilla. Entourrage 2001 pour le Mail et le texte.

Tu peux utiliser Outlook Express pour le Mail et AppleWorks 6.2.9 pour le texte et dessins.
et l'incontournable GraficConverter pour modifier et ouvrir des images.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2007)

Xitag a dit:


> Merci de vos conseil, en effet c'est le lecteur d'origine.
> Je testerai donc sur un cdr une foi qu'il sera un peu plus rempli.



Un CD-R, pas de problème, si c'est bien le lecteur d'origine, c'est soit un 4x, soit un 8x, donc ce sont les CD-RW qui ne passeront pas.


----------



## melaure (4 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un CD-R, pas de problème, si c'est bien le lecteur d'origine, c'est soit un 4x, soit un 8x, donc ce sont les CD-RW qui ne passeront pas.



Je confirme, j'avais testé car j'en avais récupéré une pelletée pour une école


----------



## Pascalou (7 Mai 2007)

Le 7200 accepte Jusqu'a OS 9.1 voire http://www.mactracker.ca

Extention de mémoire jusqu'a 512 mo 4 barrettes de 128 Mo

Pour un lecteur graveur de galette il faut installer une carte PCI USB 3 port PCI sur cette machine avec Toast 4 full ou ou light

Peut être trouver Ram doubler 

Pour internet Nescape 6 ou internet explorer 5 et Outlook express fournit sur le CD OS 9 ou 9.1

pour le traitement de texte et tableur AppleWorks 6, graphic Converter pour les photos peut se trouver un un cd Macworld 

Quand a iTune il doit être toujour téléchargable sur le site Apple anciennes applications et système

Pour un accès reseau il est mieux d'etre en 9.1

Bonne recherche

Pascalou


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2007)

Excellents conseils, sauf :



Pascalou a dit:


> Pour un lecteur graveur de galette il faut installer une carte PCI USB 3 port PCI sur cette machine avec Toast 4 full ou ou light



Non, les graveurs USB ne permettent de graver les CD qu'en 4x maximum, et inutile de penser graver un DVD. &#163;Ce qu'il faut, c'est du Firewire, ou mieux encore, une carte mixte comme celle de mon PM G4 : 3 ports USB 2 (mais g&#233;r&#233;s en 1.1 sous OS 9 qui ne g&#232;re pas le 2) et deux ports Firewire (plus 1 port de chaque en interne).



Pascalou a dit:


> Peut &#234;tre trouver Ram doubler



Pas pour son cas, RamDoubler ne pr&#233;sente d'int&#233;r&#234;t que pour lancer plusieurs applications (en prenant de la m&#233;moire aux inactives pour la redistribuer aux actives), mais ne peut pas compenser une quantit&#233; de m&#233;moire trop faible pour le syst&#232;me. Dans ce cas, seule la m&#233;moire virtuelle peut aider, mais au prix d'un fort ralentissement.


----------

